

Steve Jobs travel update: Private jet reimbursement decreased 95% last quarter - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/steve_jobs_travel_update_private_jet_grounded_this_winter

======
pmjordan
My guess is different kinds of products need different amounts of travel. You
don't design an iPod while jetting all over the place. This article seems to
be an excuse for getting excited over Steve Jobs' private jet.

